# Linux et première génération d'iBook ?



## Einbert (26 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour chers amis,

Mes parents viennent de s'acheter un nouvel iBook 600 CD-RW, ce qui fait que l'autre iBook de première génération (300 Mhz), ben faudrait lui trouver une utilisation adéquate...Je pense qu'il est trop lent pour que j'installe OS X dessus...Donc voici ma question : cela vaut-il la peine d'installer un Linux dessus (je pense principalement à la dernière version de Mandrake) ? 
Voici la config : 300Mhz, 6Gb de DD, 98 de RAM !
Alors, qu'en pensez-vous ??

++


----------



## Einbert (27 Novembre 2001)

Personne n'a d'idées sur ma question ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2001)

oui, pourquoi pas.
c'est pas si mal un G3 a 300MHz,
peut etre que l'ecran est un peu petit...
YellowDog, Suze, Debian, Mandrake, au choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la nouvelle version de MOL a une option plein ecran, mais on y a deja fait allusion non?
toutes les distrib se vallent, sauf la Debian, un peu plus pro.


----------

